# Kioti 2006 dk45 diesel in engine oil



## Dieselt (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello, got a problem and not sure where to start. I have a 2006 dk45, it has been sitting for a couple months. I started it to move it out of my shop and about a half gallon of engine oil shot out of the engine vent tube. I shut it down and pulled the dip stick and very thin oil came running out of the dipstick hole. My fuel tank is about a hands width from empty (I think it was at a 1/2 tank at shut down). My thinking is that the fuel feed pump is wore enough for fuel from the tank to bypass the inlet seal as well as the shaft seal going to the camshaft, allowing the atmosphere tank pressure to slowly drip into the oil, (just my thinking). I sure would appreciate any thoughts. Tractor has no external leaks and starts and runs great, thanks for any help. Dieselt


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

THATS very possible..
Its also a good idea to shut the fuel off when ur done for the day..


----------

